

Experts Say U.S. Recession Ended in June 2009 - lotusleaf1987
http://www.dailyfinance.com/story/nber-great-recession-ended-in-june-2009/19640587/

======
akadien
When did the second recession start, then?

~~~
hga
This is a rear-view mirror sort of thing, so it may have already but they
don't yet have the data needed or are still making up their minds.

The general theory I've heard is that companies re-built their inventories
after they let them get low in the extreme uncertainty following the 2008 fall
financial shocks. That appears to have tapered off earlier this year and we
could be treading water or going back down right now, but as mentioned above
it can't yet be called.

